# Please estimate how many cords and settle a debate at work



## Nominal Fee (Sep 20, 2008)

Please help---embroiled in a difference of opinion at work. Myself and another amateur wood handler vary widely in our estimate of how much will be produced from this pile once its cut split and stacked.

Your best guess would be very much appreciated.

Thanks---NF


----------



## Sprig (Sep 20, 2008)

MAYBE a cord + a bit, just review the monster pile and changed my estimate, best way to find out is get 'er done! :monkey:

There ya go, didja win??

 



Serge


----------



## Lignum (Sep 20, 2008)

Close, but not a whole cord. Maybe if you stacked the wood fat and left plenty of room between the pieces. If you stacked them tight, maybe 3/4 cord.


----------



## gink595 (Sep 20, 2008)

1 1/4 cord.


----------



## iowawoodcutter (Sep 20, 2008)

I would say slightly less than one cord.


----------



## Caz (Sep 20, 2008)

0.9267438 cord


----------



## Wood Scrounge (Sep 20, 2008)

Caz said:


> 0.9267438 cord



Only 7 decimal places?


----------



## PA Plumber (Sep 20, 2008)

1.33 cord, tightly stacked.


----------



## cornraker (Sep 20, 2008)

no less than a cord. no siree. i've done alot of piles like that and you would be suprised


----------



## Husky137 (Sep 20, 2008)

A cord, maybe slightly more.


----------



## Coldfront (Sep 20, 2008)

I was thinking 1 cord.


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 20, 2008)

.80 cord.


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Sep 20, 2008)

Can I guess 20 ricks ? LOL there was no specification of accepted measurement.

EDIT:

I'm going to go a bit long and say that after it is split to 4" and smaller it is going to be in the neighborhood of 2 1/4 cords. I see 4 or 5 good 1/2 ton PU loads there or 10,000+ pounds. Divide that by roughly 4200 pounds per cord of green and come out at 2 - 2 1/2 cords depending on split size.

Whats the prize for a wild saaed guess being right ?


----------



## PA Plumber (Sep 20, 2008)

Right off the cuff, I was also thinking around 2 cords. There is a lot of little stuff in there too. Can I change my guess to 1.75 cords?


----------



## Rockland Farm (Sep 20, 2008)

I am gonna guess at a little shy of 2 cords.But it is hard to tell when you are standing next to it let alone from a photo.How long are the longest pieces? And what is the dia. of the larger pieces?


----------



## Wood Doctor (Sep 20, 2008)

*Less than a cord*

I estimate 120 cubic feet. You need to save all the chips and bark to push the total to 124 cubic feet. Then you will still be under a cord of wood.

Keep on cutting. You will get there. 

A cord of wood is a lot of wood. Based on these pics, you are not there yet, and this pile it's not processed for stove burning.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Sep 20, 2008)

Coldfront said:


> I was thinking 1 cord.



if that tom trees


----------



## Nominal Fee (Sep 20, 2008)

Rockland Farm said:


> I am gonna guess at a little shy of 2 cords.But it is hard to tell when you are standing next to it let alone from a photo.How long are the longest pieces? And what is the dia. of the larger pieces?



Agreed--Very hard to guess accurately based on pictures alone.

And to be fair to my coworker, I am purposely not providing any measurements of the logs. I will tell you that he knew these piles were tipped out of two 15 yard dumpsters.

*Great responses so far/already.*.....We would have a clear victor if I ended it now.


----------



## danrclem (Sep 20, 2008)

1.25 cords


----------



## iCreek (Sep 20, 2008)

I'll play the game, 1.75 Cord.


----------



## toddstreeservic (Sep 20, 2008)

I say close to 2 cord.


----------



## mga (Sep 20, 2008)

1.25


----------



## abohac (Sep 20, 2008)

Nominal Fee said:


> Please help---embroiled in a difference of opinion at work. Myself and another amateur wood handler vary widely in our estimate of how much will be produced from this pile once its cut split and stacked.
> 
> Your best guess would be very much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks---NF


I don't think you have a cord there.


----------



## litefoot (Sep 20, 2008)

1.5 cords of not so good-looking wood.


----------



## Scootermsp (Sep 20, 2008)

*More than a cord*

1.5 to 2 cords, you'd be surprised.


----------



## Peacock (Sep 20, 2008)

It's probably pretty close to 2 cords. I know I can't put nearly that much wood in the back of my 8ft. bed truck.


----------



## Wet1 (Sep 20, 2008)

1.75 cord.


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Sep 20, 2008)

Nominal Fee said:


> Agreed--Very hard to guess accurately based on pictures alone.
> 
> And to be fair to my coworker, I am purposely not providing any measurements of the logs. I will tell you that he knew these piles were tipped out of two 15 yard dumpsters.
> 
> *Great responses so far/already.*.....We would have a clear victor if I ended it now.



Does that mean you already have it processed and you're holding out on the answer ? 

Curious minds want to know. Especially me ! I don't mind not following the norm but do like to know when I am wrong ( or right ).


----------



## Moss Man (Sep 20, 2008)

I'd wager a fair bet that there is more than cord laying in that pile, maybe even more than 1.5

What is it again that we win.......a new 372XP?


----------



## Nailsbeats (Sep 20, 2008)

1.75 cords.


----------



## aandabooks (Sep 21, 2008)

Looks like less than 2 weeks worth of wood for my buddies OWB. So less than a cord.


----------



## blackdiesel (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm going to say 2+ cord, if you cut up all the knots


----------



## laynes69 (Sep 21, 2008)

3/4 cord


----------



## wdanforth (Sep 21, 2008)

1.5 cord


----------



## Nailsbeats (Sep 21, 2008)

Answer this thing already, I have to go pee......


----------



## Wood Doctor (Sep 21, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> Answer this thing already, I have to go pee......


Yes, and you said 1.75 cords. That means to me that you usually measure wood in face cords--a measurement that could mean about anything from 0.2 cords to 0.5 cords, depending on who is cutting or selling the wood.

My original estimate still stands. There is not a full cord of firewood here, especially after it has been cut to length, split, and stacked. You lose sawdust, splitter chips, useless short branch ends, and loose fall-off bark, all of which never get delivered to the customer or stacked. BTDT.


----------



## elmoleaf (Sep 21, 2008)

I say a tad more than two cords.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Sep 21, 2008)

elmoleaf said:


> I say a tad more than two cords.


Do you mean face cords or a full 128 cubic feet of usable firewood after normal processing?


----------



## logbutcher (Sep 21, 2008)

0.567891234 *REAL CORD*....no faces. no ricks. 
The eyes lie....check it out AFTER splitting and stacking. You'll get 0.567891234 of 128 cubic feet. Damn it is difficult and lonely being right. :agree2: 
now: whata I win ?


----------



## Wood Doctor (Sep 21, 2008)

logbutcher said:


> 0.567891234 *REAL CORD*....no faces. no ricks. The eyes lie... check it out AFTER splitting and stacking. You'll get 0.567891234 of 128 cubic feet. Damn it is difficult and lonely being right. :agree2:
> now: whata I win ?


Logbutcher and I are on the same page. He's just more critical than I am and he also knows very well about the lost biomass after firewood processing that I tried to document. :agree2:

I think Maine may know more than Massachusetts about these things. Now I'll duck because I lived in Connecticut for years.


----------



## blackdiesel (Sep 21, 2008)

Nominal Fee said:


> l will tell you that he knew these piles were tipped out of two 15 yard dumpsers



And you guys say you can cut it up and put it in a 1/2 ton pickup? a 1/2 cord? The guy that hauled it in sure wasted a lot of fuel on hauling two dumpsters then!


----------



## Moss Man (Sep 21, 2008)

Wood Doctor said:


> Logbutcher and I are on the same page. He's just more critical than I am and he also knows very well about the lost biomass after firewood processing that I tried to document. :agree2:
> 
> I think Maine may know more than Massachusetts about these things. Now I'll duck because I lived in Connecticut for years.




There is ovah a real Maine cord in that there pile, if not I will gladly salt and pepper my hat:jawdrop: and eat it.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Sep 21, 2008)

Wood Doctor said:


> Yes, and you said 1.75 cords. That means to me that you usually measure wood in face cords--a measurement that could mean about anything from 0.2 cords to 0.5 cords, depending on who is cutting or selling the wood.
> 
> My original estimate still stands. There is not a full cord of firewood here, especially after it has been cut to length, split, and stacked. You lose sawdust, splitter chips, useless short branch ends, and loose fall-off bark, all of which never get delivered to the customer or stacked. BTDT.




Nice speech, but we are talking cords here and a cord is a cord, nobody here has contested that. And yes, I do measure my firewood in facecords, my logs in cords.


----------



## cabinman (Sep 21, 2008)

*wasted money*



blackdiesel said:


> l will tell you that he knew these piles were tipped out of two 15 yard dumpsers
> 
> 
> > And you say you can cut it up and put it in a 1/2 ton pickup? 1/2 cord? The guys that hauled it in sure wasted a lot of fuel.
> ...


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Sep 21, 2008)

Just what do we have to do to get an answer to this one ?

start a pool ? 

I'm still in it for 2 1/4 cords, cut split and stacked.


----------



## logbutcher (Sep 22, 2008)

So I creak up to go out for the day, place uric acid on the driveway grass ( to kill it like Roundup ). Done. get the morning fire going for Her Majesty. Done. Do the coffee. Done. It is now near 0620 and still no answer. Not done.
What do we have to do ? Get off your butt ( that is supposed to be cute opcorn: ) Msr. Forget "work debates", this is the real thing here.  When Wood Doc and I win, we win big. For me it is a fifth of Islay Laphroaig. Thank you. PM me for the address.
For the Doc ? 
Dismissed. :monkey:


----------



## toddstreeservic (Sep 22, 2008)

This is funny. I am almost as excited to find out the answer to this debate as I am to find out who is going to win those saws in the good guy raffle... 

almost. 

Come-on already! Show us the pics of the cut, split and stacked wood!!!!!!


----------



## Moss Man (Sep 22, 2008)

Yes, the nail biting suspense is killing us. GIT-R-DONE!


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Sep 22, 2008)

My guess...1.5 cords...what's the prize, a Wild Thing?


----------



## RAYINTOMBALL (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm in. 2.1289 cords. I think!opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## neverrude (Sep 22, 2008)

1.25 cords...


----------



## elmoleaf (Sep 22, 2008)

Wood Doctor said:


> Do you mean face cords or a full 128 cubic feet of usable firewood after normal processing?



Face cords? Face cords! We don't need no stinkin face cords. 
I mean a tad more that 2 cords.....128 cu. ft. x 2.


----------



## Joshlaugh (Sep 22, 2008)

I may be a little late but I think less than 1 cord.


----------



## danrclem (Sep 22, 2008)

Do you know how to keep a woodcutter in suspense? Just post a picture of some logs and ask how much wood is in it. :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## forestryworks (Sep 22, 2008)

90 cu. ft.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Sep 22, 2008)

KsWoodsMan said:


> Just what do we have to do to get an answer to this one ?
> 
> start a pool ?
> 
> I'm still in it for 2 1/4 cords, cut split and stacked.


KsWoodsMan is way over in his estimate. That wood is piled up like a bunch of bananas. We need to observe (1) all logs cut to correct length and sawdust left on the ground (2) proper splitting and stray chips discarded (3) useless stubs removed (3) useless bark removed, (4) worthless cut ends thrown away, and (5) the pile stacked tight.

After all this occurs, less than 128 cubic feet will remain as good firewood that someone would be willing to pay a fair price for.


----------



## SAW (Sep 22, 2008)

Ive got 5 dollars that says its over 2 cords after its split and stacked

Paypal ready :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Nominal Fee (Sep 22, 2008)

danrclem said:


> Do you know how to keep a woodcutter in suspense? Just post a picture of some logs and ask how much wood is in it. :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



Well I didn't set out to hold all your bathroom breaks hostage.... but its certainly an interesting situation...

Of course the most correct answers so far are the ones that say I need to get it all put up and measure it then divide by 128 cu ft--No question there.

And to those that pointed out that there is some ugly wood in there, again I agree. But it was all dumped for free thanks to a barter system that's still alive. The driver of the truck wouldn't even let me give him any cash. He said it was between my friend and me.

So now you all want to know when this will all get settled---well soon I'll be done chunking it into 16" lengths. At that time I can take some additional snapshots. Maybe I can get the dog to hold a stick rule in his mouth. I may stack the chunks. If so I can get a measure of that in the interim. But it will be some time before I even have enough space to stack it properly and also that small thing about building a splitter...So subscribe and sit back and enjoy--I know I have so far... opcorn:

Once again I am grateful for all the participation in this thread.

And to the guy that guessed 3/4 of a cord...No offense but are you related to my coworker?
.
.
.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 22, 2008)

If you split the logs small I would say almost 2 cords, if you split the logs on the big side I would say about 1.5 cords.


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Sep 23, 2008)

Wood Doctor said:


> KsWoodsMan is way over in his estimate. That wood is piled up like a bunch of bananas. We need to observe (1) all logs cut to correct length and sawdust left on the ground (2) proper splitting and stray chips discarded (3) useless stubs removed (3) useless bark removed, (4) worthless cut ends thrown away, and (5) the pile stacked tight.
> 
> After all this occurs, less than 128 cubic feet will remain as good firewood that someone would be willing to pay a fair price for.



Seems to me that a cord of wood includes the wood , the bark and the airspace in a properly stacked cord of wood. Firewood doesn't have to be pretty to burn.

I think you are wrong too. But that, I will keep to myself. I gave my experienced guess just as you gave your educated guess. I want to stay on topic here and add to the discussion. If it makes a difference to you I think my GUESS is wrong too. There is WAY more wood there than just one cord. There is more wood there than 2 1/4 cords. First look at it I was thinking just at 3 cords but it could depend on how small it gets split and just how tight it gets stacked. It could even be more. We all know we get more wood in a stack if it is tight. You go on and on about how you get 79 cubic feet in your Ranger by putting small stuff between the big rounds and packing it tight. Like the rest of us are unaware of how to make blocks fit together. Did it take you a Doctorate to figure this one out ?

The outcome of this thread won't be known till the OP has processed it and gives us his answer. Till then I ask you to keep your opinion of my guess to yourself. I will do the same about your guess as well. Afterwards you can do your nana nana boo boo dance all you like and I will still politely smile at you.

So, Back on topic. Though I thnk there is more, I'm *not* going to change from my original post of 2 1/4 full cords. Which includes ALL the wood, stubs, and bark as delivered and seen in the pictures. I will however concede to not include any saw chips from the kerf of the cuts.

Actully. I no longer care.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Sep 23, 2008)

Nominal Fee said, "... So now you all want to know when this will all get settled---well, soon I'll be done chunking it into 16" lengths..."
-----------------
Great! So if you cut it to 16" lengths, and stack it 48" high, then a full cord stack has to be 288" long or 24 feet, assuming the stack's sides are square to the top. I await the Pic.

Note to KsWoodsman: I never deliver a bunch of splitter chips, shorts, stubs, or bark fall-offs to customers. They dont want them. They want good firewood logs. :chainsawguy:

And you are telling us that this stack is going to be 54' long?


----------



## toddstreeservic (Sep 23, 2008)

Wood Doctor said:


> Nominal Fee said, "... So now you all want to know when this will all get settled---well, soon I'll be done chunking it into 16" lengths..."
> -----------------
> Great! So if you cut it to 16" lengths, and stack it 48" high, then a full cord stack has to be 288" long or 24 feet, assuming the stack's sides are square to the top. I await the Pic.
> 
> ...



Well technically the origional question was "how much wood is in the picture?" not how much marketable firewood is in the picture? I'm just sayin'.


----------



## Peacock (Sep 23, 2008)

Wood Doctor said:


> Note to KsWoodsman: I never deliver a bunch of splitter chips, shorts, stubs, or bark fall-offs to customers. They dont want them. They want good firewood logs. :chainsawguy:



Actually, my customers ask for that stuff. It helps with getting the fire started.


----------



## logbutcher (Sep 23, 2008)

KsWoodsMan said:


> .Firewood doesn't have to be pretty to burn...



Please do not dare to say such a blaspheme. :help: We who have WoodPiles Addiction --W.A.D.--resent the implication that firewood needs not be pretty. Damn.:chainsawguy: 
It is an O.C.D. like C.A.D.---just another T.L.A.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Wood Doctor (Sep 23, 2008)

Peacock said:


> Actually, my customers ask for that stuff. It helps with getting the fire started.


+1! And I keep telling them that. They say, "That takes up room in your truck. I'd rather have three or four more logs."

Some of my customers have natural gas or propane log lighters in the fireplace. Perhaps that's rare in Maine or Indiana. We never had those when I lived in CT, but out here gas log lighters are everywhere. These folks don't even need newspapers or cardboard.


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Sep 23, 2008)

Wood Doctor said:


> And you are telling us that this stack is going to be 54' long?



Was that a statement ? Are you putting words in my mouth that I have not said ? 

The last thing I said was, 



KsWoodsMan said:


> Actully. I no longer care.



I do not wish to derail this thread for some personal vendetta, of yours, against me or my avatar. I don't know what your problem is or what it is with me. If there is something that I have said or done that has offended you , you have my apologies. 

My estimate of 2 1/4 cords stands. I coudn't care less if you think I over estimated it. 

I'm not going to defend myself from you and don't see any need to either. You fail to impress me.


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Sep 23, 2008)

logbutcher said:


> Please do not dare to say such a blaspheme. :help: We who have WoodPiles Addiction --W.A.D.--resent the implication that firewood needs not be pretty. Damn.:chainsawguy:
> It is an O.C.D. like C.A.D.---just another T.L.A.:hmm3grin2orange:



LOL OK OK Logbutcher you can have the prettiest wood pile.

I dont mind a few less than pretty ones but I do admire a tight stack when I see one. It cant have any loose spots or anything falling out. Maybe spilling over at the top is good though.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Sep 24, 2008)

logbutcher said:


> Please do not dare to say such a blaspheme. :help: We who have WoodPiles Addiction --W.A.D.--resent the implication that firewood needs not be pretty. Damn.:chainsawguy:
> It is an O.C.D. like C.A.D.---just another T.L.A.:hmm3grin2orange:



Well yes, but then I don't recall ever even *seeing * an ugly piece of firewood - they are all things of beauty to behold. 

Harry K


----------



## avalancher (Sep 24, 2008)

Man, I have long since given up trying to guess how much wood is in a pile. I pulled this load home last night, thought that for sure it was a little more than a cord. Found out that it was shy of a cord by a few pieces. I was really disapointed.


----------



## danrclem (Sep 24, 2008)

KsWoodsMan said:


> I dont mind a few less than pretty ones but I do admire a tight stack when I see one.



You are talking about wood,..........aren't you?


----------



## Wood Doctor (Sep 24, 2008)

danrclem said:


> You are talking about wood,..........aren't you?


:greenchainsaw: :greenchainsaw: :greenchainsaw: 
Maybe the next vice president?


----------



## Booshcat (Sep 24, 2008)

2.35 cords


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Sep 24, 2008)

danrclem said:


> You are talking about wood,..........aren't you?


Well, I _thought_ I was. No telling what went through some of your minds.




Booshcat said:


> 2.35 cords



WEll ! how do you like that ? 

And I was counting on those splits in the last picture to fill out a corner of the stack to get 2 1/4 cords, if needed.

I wonder if the OP would mind a hand with the stacking, thats hard work, you know.


----------



## kubota00 (Sep 26, 2008)

I say less than a cord. So what’s the answer it must be cut, split and stacked by now?


----------



## woodbooga (Sep 26, 2008)

I'd guess in the ballpark of 1.5 cords. If the logs aren't bucked and split yet, we'll need to wait until next week at least for an answer. Gonna rain all weekend in New England.


----------



## logbutcher (Sep 26, 2008)

*Wood Tease*

The time has come to cut the ___, and punt. 
ARE YOU GONNA CUT AND SPLIT THE STUPID LOGS ...OR NOT ??:jawdrop: 
This is like Oak Envy, or you Msr. Nominal: *Wood Tease*  
This is the end.


----------



## Nominal Fee (Sep 28, 2008)

woodbooga said:


> ...If the logs aren't bucked and split yet, we'll need to wait until next week at least for an answer. Gonna rain all weekend in New England.



Yup--lots of rain--Good time to install a new handle on the sledge.




logbutcher said:


> The time has come to cut the ___, and punt.
> ARE YOU GONNA CUT AND SPLIT THE STUPID LOGS ...OR NOT ??:jawdrop:
> This is like Oak Envy, or you Msr. Nominal: *Wood Tease*
> This is the end.



Best I can do at this point is to stack it on pallets in chunks. This would be a temporary measure only! (No splitter and this is 09-10's wood so...)

*Local rules (my lot) * Split, stacked, measured and divided by 128 is the only true measure. Also, if the bark is attached it counts. Burnable uglys are stacked and they count. We don't count chips or sawdust. 

This pile is the heaviest, most time consuming 3/4 of a cord I've ever dealt with....


----------



## Peacock (Sep 28, 2008)

Does anybody actually still think there is less than a cord there?


----------



## Wet1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Peacock said:


> Does anybody actually still think there is less than a cord there?



I can't believe anybody thought there was less than a cord to begin with! :jawdrop:


----------



## Zodiac45 (Sep 28, 2008)

Nope, I'd guess about 1 and 1/2-1 3/4 cord now that I look at it.


----------



## Wet1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Zodiac45 said:


> Nope, I'd guess about 1 and 1/2-1 3/4 cord now that I look at it.



I guessed 1 3/4 cord, now I'm thinking I guessed on the low side.


----------



## PA Plumber (Sep 28, 2008)

With the new pics, I would say closer to 3 cord.


----------



## iowawoodcutter (Sep 28, 2008)

yep, the new pics make it look like much more.


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Sep 28, 2008)

Nominal Fee said:


> Yup--lots of rain--Good time to install a new handle on the sledge.
> 
> Best I can do at this point is to stack it on pallets in chunks. This would be a temporary measure only! (No splitter and this is 09-10's wood so...)
> 
> ...


 Wait a while, it will grow as you split it.

Nominal fee , don't let any of us get to you. Your wood , your stack , your property , your time and your rules. Judging from the looks of those 8 pallets next to the wood I'd say we might be a bit short on our estimates. Is it to late to go a bit more ? Did I reserve 3 cords ? 



Wet1 said:


> I guessed 1 3/4 cord, now I'm thinking I guessed on the low side.



That's OK If it makes anyone feel better *I think I'm wrong too.* One thing about guessing it a bit short. There will sure enough be that much wood in the stack and some to spare. 

After seeing the progress made on the first set of logs who else is rethinking their best estimate.


----------



## cabinman (Sep 28, 2008)

*make a move, ..*

whats up p==k,....


----------



## Peacock (Sep 29, 2008)

Where did all the less than 1 cord people go?


----------



## Wet1 (Sep 29, 2008)

Peacock said:


> Where did all the less than 1 cord people go?



They are still out working on their own <1 cord pile.


----------



## Rockland Farm (Sep 29, 2008)

I guess I will stick with my just shy of 2 cord estimate.Although it could be a bit more now that I see the new pics.Kinda fun to see the wide range of estimates from less than a cord to 3 cords +.Like one other fellow said,thats more than 2 fullsize pickup loads which is what it takes me to move a cord.Can't what to see the final outcome.I hope I don't have to eat to much crow.


----------



## logbutcher (Sep 29, 2008)

Wet1 said:


> They are still out working on their own <1 cord pile.



Stihl @ < 1 real cord when cut and split. And the winner is _____ ? Hey look: take as many off angle shots as you like. It stihl will be < 1 cord. And what is it I win ?:monkey:


----------



## blackdiesel (Sep 29, 2008)

Well how long have you worked on this pile? It only takes an hour to cut and split a face cord. If theres less than a cord, 2-3 hours of work max. Like I said before the guy that hauled it in there in two 15 yard dumpsters (3x3x3x15=405 cu. ft.) wouldn't put 25-30 cu. ft. of wood it it and say that looks full to me I better go dump it. It make no differences how much is there, the one's that guessed < than a cord won't believe it, and the ones that said 2+ wouldn't believe that it's 1/2 cord. so the answer makes nonevermind. don't confuse me with the facts my minds made up...... P.S. my guess was 2+


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Sep 29, 2008)

blackdiesel said:


> Well how long have you worked on this pile? It only takes an hour to cut and split a face cord. If theres less than a cord, 2-3 hours of work max. Like I said before the guy that hauled it in there in two 15 yard dumpsters (3x3x3x15=405 cu. ft.) wouldn't put 25-30 cu. ft. of wood it it and say that looks full to me I better go dump it. It make no differences how much is there, the one's that guessed < than a cord won't believe it, and the ones that said 2+ wouldn't believe that it's 1/2 cord. so the answer makes nonevermind. don't confuse me with the facts my minds made up...... P.S. my guess was 2+



I will trust the OP's accuracy on the measurements and stacking. He didn't give his guess. There isn't much at risk for him since the wood is already in his yard. I am no more sure about the outcome than how many marbles in the gallon jar.

It might have been easier to guess how much if there was something in the picture that gave perspective to the size of the logs in the pile. A saw, cooler , wheel barrow, ATV or PU wouldnt have hurt. I have to admit this makes it pretty interesting. But it is just some wood, on a site, on the internet. The outcome won't change my life or build my own piles. You are now open to flame me for the last few comments, I deserve them. 

For the most part this has been a fun thread to keep track of and check in on occasionally.


----------



## Marc (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## Wood Doctor (Sep 29, 2008)

Peacock said:


> Where did all the less than 1 cord people go?


We still need to see a stack of 16" logs that is 4' high and 24' long to reach a cord and just over 54' long to reach KsWoodsMan's original estimate. Where is that 54' long pile of stacked firewood? :monkey:


----------



## RAYINTOMBALL (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm sticking with my 2.1289 cords!


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Sep 29, 2008)

Wood Doctor said:


> Where is that 54' long pile of stacked firewood? :monkey:



:chainsawguy: Anxious are we ? :hmm3grin2orange:

I am soooo looking forward to hearing Nana Nana Boo Boo .... 

humph ! ( shrugs shoulders ) I'm more intersted in finding out the total. Not who is right or wrong. We have enough estimates in so far, someone is going to be within 6 digits of right.

Looks like we have a little more time incase there are some more estimate to get posted. 

I just hope he doesn't add to the suspence by showing us the stack(s) a little at a time as they grow. So we can start whittling away everybody till it gets down to just a few people. I hate suspence. Maybe I shouldn't have given the Original Poster any ideas here.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Sep 30, 2008)

No cords at all. By now it has rotted down to duff 

Harry K


----------



## Schultzz (Sep 30, 2008)

*More than you think.*

2 1/2 cords


----------



## toddstreeservic (Sep 30, 2008)

:monkey:


----------



## Wet1 (Sep 30, 2008)

turnkey4099 said:


> No cords at all. By now it has rotted down to duff
> 
> Harry K







In all fairness, the people that placed a guess when only the first series of pictures were shown were at a big disadvantage compared to the folks who are just now placing a guess since these new pictures clearly give a lot more information. I'd say playing a "price is right" and taking the previous high bid of 2.25 cords and raising it slightly to 2.5+ cord would be a pretty safe bet at this point given the new pictures and bid history...

Anyone that still believes this is one cord or less certainly hasn't worked much wood!


----------



## logbutcher (Sep 30, 2008)

Wet1 said:


> In all fairness, the people that placed a guess when only the first series of pictures were shown were at a big disadvantage compared to the folks who are just now placing a guess since these new pictures clearly give a lot more information. I'd say playing a "price is right" and taking the previous high bid of 2.25 cords and raising it slightly to 2.5+ cord would be a pretty safe bet at this point given the new pictures and bid history...
> 
> *Anyone that still believes this is one cord or less certainly hasn't worked much wood*!



Oh yes Wet One. We are not worthy.  
As I lurk around the sayyyyy 6.567891234314.... cords cut, split, stacked, and harvested by this unworthy one for this winter's heating, I think how little wood I have worked. It has arrived by internet magic out of the great ether.
My W.A.D. and my C.A.D. are figments of avatar imagination. 
What am I to do now that you have told the truth ?:yourock: :yourock: 

The W.T. ( Wood Tease ) continues. opcorn: Stihl < 1 cord...and that is the final answer.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Sep 30, 2008)

*??????*

When do we get an answer?


----------



## Wet1 (Sep 30, 2008)

logbutcher said:


> Oh yes Wet One. We are not worthy.
> As I lurk around the sayyyyy 6.567891234314.... cords cut, split, stacked, and harvested by this unworthy one for this winter's heating, I think how little wood I have worked. It has arrived by internet magic out of the great ether.
> My W.A.D. and my C.A.D. are figments of avatar imagination.
> What am I to do now that you have told the truth ?:yourock: :yourock:
> ...



If you sell cord wood, your customers must absolutly love you!!!


----------



## Caz (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm waiting to see how much bigger the pile will get : )


----------



## logbutcher (Sep 30, 2008)

Wet1 said:


> If you sell cord wood, your customers must absolutly love you!!!



There are no "customers". We don need no stinkin customers :monkey: .
I am loved, however.


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Sep 30, 2008)

I think we have all worked our share of firewood or we wouldnt be here. The pictures of the wood do make it look like less. Or in my case it makes it look like more.

I took a girl out on a blind date once. I was showed a 'recent' picture of her so I would recognise her and thought "this won't be to bad." Pictures lie ! Need I say more?

I want to add that I don't think the OP intended to mislead us in any way since we probably wont be taking his firewood to dinner or a movie.


----------



## PA Plumber (Sep 30, 2008)

KsWoodsMan said:


> ~snip~
> 
> I took a girl out on a blind date once. I was showed a 'recent' picture of her so I would recognise her and thought "this won't be to bad." Pictures lie ! Need I say more?
> 
> ~ snip~



So your saying she was extremely attractive, wonderful personality, great job, and like to run a chain saw?

Excellent.


----------



## toddstreeservic (Sep 30, 2008)

no he was saying that she was blind!


----------



## danrclem (Sep 30, 2008)

mtfallsmikey said:


> When do we get an answer?



How many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie roll pop uh, er,.......I mean how many cords are in those logs? The world may never know. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Wet1 (Sep 30, 2008)

I was just skimming, but I thought he said something about blindly licking her tootsie pop.


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Sep 30, 2008)

toddstreeservic said:


> no he was saying that she was blind!



I didn't get that at first. that's funny !!! 

All I know was it must have been her only decent picture in 20 years or it was taken with a magical camera.

Wait a second ! are you saying there is something wrong with how *I* look ?


Just kidding, Alfred is a much better looking dude after how I was taught to spell.


----------



## elmoleaf (Sep 30, 2008)

Sticking to my original guess of a tad more than two cords.
It just rained in New England for four straight days, so I doubt they got much done on that pile of wood.


----------



## Nominal Fee (Oct 7, 2008)

Welp....Generally 16" lenghts....2 rows.....5 1/4 ft high......28 ft long.....obviously unsplit.....stacked square to the end....
.


----------



## b1rdman (Oct 7, 2008)

getting closer...

All you have to do now is unstack it...split it...and re-stack.

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stephen44 (Oct 7, 2008)

b1rdman said:


> getting closer...
> 
> All you have to do now is unstack it...split it...and re-stack.
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



so when you do this - do you end up with more or less ?


----------



## Peacock (Oct 7, 2008)

Looks like a bit over 3 cord before splitting.


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Oct 7, 2008)

stephen44 said:


> so when you do this - do you end up with more or less ?



I say you end up with more volume after it is split. It does for me anyway. Of course who really listens to the V.I. ?

WoW ! I could have gone a lot further out on a limb and still not got it. *Nobody guessed 4 1/8 cords not including the chips, may I ?* LOL it is a little late after getting some measurements on the stacked rounds.

I was wrong. I can hear "the music man" warming up for me now. :hmm3grin2orange: 

Nice stacking job on those rounds, something had to hurt when you were done. Some good looking wood there too.

eh. I said 2 1/4 and stuck with it. I'll just concede defeat and start some popcorn while I am waiting.


----------



## elmoleaf (Oct 7, 2008)

2.6666667'x5.25'x28'=392cu ft x 1 cord/128 cu ft = 3.0625 cords

However, should we omit the wood on the left with darkened ends? Maybe that was not part of the original pile in question?
2.6666667'x5.25'x23'=322 cu ft x 2.5215625 cords.

Anyway, it's too late for splitting... if you want to split hairs. In Massachusetts, "the first stacking of firewood is the legal measurement and doesn't necessarily happen on your property after delivery" --http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=ocapressrelease&L=1&L0=Home&sid=Eoca&b=pressrelease&f=05_12_01_firewood&csid=Eoca


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Oct 7, 2008)

I was looking back over this and remembered saying he might just tease us with pictures of the stacks. ( still laughing )

OP :yourock:

I still think you deserve a rep for this one.


----------



## Wet1 (Oct 7, 2008)

Yep, looks like <1 cord to me.


----------



## 1 woodpile (Oct 7, 2008)

Ya heres another I guess i will call this dog and ask him how many cords would you like.. and what kind of wood to... Yeah right:censored: 


Hello im looking to offset my heat costs this winter by using my fireplace alot more. Im in need of some firewood to do so. I cannot cut due to i do not have the tools, but i will be able to pickup providing its not that far outta my way. 

Please contact me if you can help me out. 

Also you can call me and let me know what you can do


----------



## 1 woodpile (Oct 8, 2008)

sorry wrong place...


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Oct 8, 2008)

heh , all are welcomed here. It was an interesting read though. Lightened up my mood for the moment.


----------



## blackdiesel (Oct 9, 2008)

I told you they wouldn't beleive it.


----------



## Nominal Fee (Nov 28, 2010)

*Tired of waiting?*

Welp, the results are in.

One row about 4 foot high and about 15 foot long,
Two rows about 5 1/3 foot high and about 20 foot long,
16 inch length.
ALSO, NOT PICTURED, ONE CORD THAT WAS SOLD OFF BECAUSE IT WAS TOO BIG TO SPLIT BY HAND.


FULLY SEASONED
As usual, pay no mind to the darker pieces up front.


----------



## ptabaka (Nov 28, 2010)

*wood*

i think a cord and a half


----------



## banshee67 (Nov 28, 2010)

Nominal Fee said:


> Welp, the results are in.
> 
> One row about 4 foot high and about 15 foot long,
> Two rows about 5 1/3 foot high and about 20 foot long,
> ...




..you started this thread over 2 years ago
did it take you that long to get it all cut, split and stacked?


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 28, 2010)

Nominal Fee said:


> Welp, the results are in.
> 
> One row about 4 foot high and about 15 foot long,
> Two rows about 5 1/3 foot high and about 20 foot long,
> ...



By your numbers, I come out with 2.85 cord. I was waaaaaaay off on my guess.


----------



## Nominal Fee (Nov 28, 2010)

Oops, I forgot to say that I *sold off ONE CORD* that was too big to split by hand. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## banshee67 (Nov 28, 2010)

so you got almost 4 cords out of that pile of logs you posted on the first page 2 years ago!?!


----------



## Nominal Fee (Nov 28, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> ..you started this thread over 2 years ago
> did it take you that long to get it all cut, split and stacked?



I was waiting for the lighting to just perfect:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## firewood guy (Nov 28, 2010)

Wet1 said:


> In all fairness, the people that placed a guess when only the first series of pictures were shown were at a big disadvantage compared to the folks who are just now placing a guess since these new pictures clearly give a lot more information. I'd say playing a "price is right" and taking the previous high bid of 2.25 cords and raising it slightly to 2.5+ cord would be a pretty safe bet at this point given the new pictures and bid history...
> 
> Anyone that still believes this is one cord or less certainly hasn't worked much wood!



Yeah! way late looking at this post, but figured the fence in the background @ 6' high. Not seeing a tape measure or form of ref on that pile, still looked like 2+ to me. Lots of good diameter stuff that grows in cordage when you split and stack it. Wish I had seen this from the the beginning so I could've thrown down my bet! Wish I had a few of those piles around the yard a coupla' months ago!


----------



## Wood Doctor (Nov 28, 2010)

"One row about 4 foot high and about 15 foot long, two rows about 5 1/3 foot high and about 20 foot long, 16 inch length."
-------------------
4 x 15 x 1.25 = 75 cu ft
2 x 5.17 x 20 x 1.25 = 262 cu ft
(75 + 262) / 128 = 2.6 cords before you sold the rest.

However, this description does not match the picture. I see two rows about 4 feet high and two rows about 5 feet high that butt against each other.

I doubt you sold a cord, which would have been nearly 30% of the total. More likely, you sold a face cord. So, at most you processed 3 cords of wood from the original collection.


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 28, 2010)

4 face cords friend.


----------

